# In search for ICD-9 code assistance...



## ohn0disaster (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm EXTREMELY tired today. I'm having trouble focusing and I need to find a code for a DX that I'm unfamiliar with.

Can anyone help me with the code for "*cortical kidney nodules*"? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## gost (Dec 28, 2010)

Just couldn't make it easy (easier anyway) and call it a cyst could they?  I would go with 593.89, I think.


----------



## gost (Dec 28, 2010)

gost said:


> Just couldn't make it easy (easier anyway) and call it a cyst could they?  I would go with 593.89, I think.



And before anyone lectures me on the difference between cysts and nodules, that was a (lame attempt at a) joke!


----------

